#   >     500W
,        .            .    -11     ,      __11_ _.djvu

----------

UN7LAP

----------

.    - ,   ,   ,      .       .

----------


## CADET

> - ,   ,   ,      .


   .   ,            .      .     , ,     ,    "" .  ,            . , "",  ,    : "     ,   " !""

----------


## Eugene163

...    -      ,  ...

----------


## Eugene163

...   ,   ...       ,           .  ?      ""...         ...
     -71-   !    "   71   ".

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UR5VFT

**       272..

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> -81 120


    ?  :Razz:

----------


## manul

,        .
  , 60-70       ,
  70       -71,    ,   
 ,  -71    ,    .
70-80   -50, -7,      , -81,    
         . 
    ,.     
   2007  ,  ,     , ,
  ,    ,  , 
        ,     .
       -71,      .
    ,  -     ,
    -71,   ,       80 ,
      ,  ,  ,    
       28 ,    100,   200,
  ,        ,  ,    .
       -11,   20   ,  600   ,
 21  28 - 500.     -71,     ,
   , ,   
      ,    ,  
 ,         
   ,  .
   7,     ,     
   ,    .
 2000         ,
    1-50, 1-65,    R-0813,
 , , ,     
     .    - -74
   2  3  .   -71 - 
   -      ,

----------

UT1LW,

----------


## RA3QVS

> -11,   20   ,  600   ,
>  21  28 - 500.


 :  -11  ?
.

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## UV5EVY

> , ( ),     , ,     .


 -71      200 ,     100 .      - ,  50 . :Shocked:

----------

> ...    -      ,  ...


    ,        ,         .   .

*  38 ():*




> **       272..


   -11,      .       15.   1,5.       .         ( -)       ,  ?

----------

-72

----------

.     ,  ,      .    3  .       ,            : "   ,    ".

----------


## CHACK

> 500-1000.


      ,       500     -71, -81, -72, -11, -46.
       .      -46,   500 ,   ,        .

----------

UR5QOP

----------


## CHACK

> ,   -50 3.?


 3-50      500 .

    811.  813, 572, 3-500Z.....

----------

Eugene163

----------


## CHACK

> , -46  .


-46    .



> -11    ...


 50 USD  :Razz: 



> -81   ,        .


           ...



> ,  -71     600    .


 -71    -   .     -71         "".

----------

Eugene163

----------

rw3zg

----------


## piramida79

> ,     ,   -81 120 .  . Hi.


2  -71     120 ,     . 600    .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## piramida79

81   -71  1600     200   , -81  1800    600 .     .

----------

dipladog

----------


## piramida79

-13  ,  : 500      3- 645  600    ,    .

----------


## RA4HTN

> 3- 645  600


   (-     -   -50  ,   250-300   ),           ...
 636    ?

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## Eugene163

> (-     -   -50  ),           ...
>  636    ?


    636,   ...  2636  180-200 (  -"   ",   +800).
     ,   -  ...

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## Eugene163

... ,      ...

----------


## piramida79

150    500 .   -250 380/220    .     4  202  2  100,0400

----------


## ur7cq

,   ,  500-600 ,   2. -71.      ,  ,       28 -  .  "    ?  -      ...."  
   .  
     1-     -71,    50,         .  , ,     ,  6-7  ,      ,     520-550   1800     ,             .        ,    25 ,   ,    28  525 ,     3.5.   
 120,   ,  ,    ,     .
   -71 :
1.    .
2.   .       .
3.    .
4.    ,    .. :Razz: 
5.  .
6.  .  ,      .
       -,    .....    ?   ,  , ...   ,    .  
    -74,  3  ,   ,    ,      .....  .

----------

Eugene163, RA4HTN

----------


## ur7cq

2-71,    P-L ,    ,       , ....      .   :Crazy:

----------


## ur7cq

> ... -         81-,  ?
>    ,  400  ?         ...  500


    ,  -71   ,      25   . 
  -71 ""  250-300 , ,   .

----------


## ur7cq

> 900


       ....      ,  ,  ,   ,   ,    .         .     .    ,          .

----------

R3MM

----------


## KARRA

2-3 811    ?      4  811     720-730    50   ... 100    1200   -   !!!   .    ..!

----------


## ur7cq

> 2-3 811    ?      4  811     720-730    50   ... 100    1200   -   !!!   .    ..!


   ...           4811  ?

----------

UR5QOP

----------


## ur7cq

> 4 811.500-600    1500


  ,   1500 ????            ,      ,  1500    ...?????

----------

piramida79

----------


## Eugene163

> 1800  811   ... 10      !!(  50   -1000 -200   ....  ALC  ...     ...    ....    ...    ...  3 811    550-600    ..   ! ..          ..    ...     -        ...       !
> 
>    -    ....        50-60  .   ....!!


       71- ,     811-...
     ,   .

----------

Serg

----------


## 240

> ,     645  35  ,


  ,  ,  :     45 ,     .      .

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## KARRA

> -811   811,


   ...811     (    SVETLANA  !!!)      ......   )         50   ...  -71  ???

----------

Eugene163, RA4HTN

----------


## RA4HTN

,   -71   400  ,      ,               ,     .
      , ,   -  .

    572     ?    ..
    ,    ,     :Smile:

----------


## bill

3 -13  3 .  1.5  50 .

----------


## RA4HTN

1 . 3-500Z (2000) = 500W
   (3000, 330) = 700W

2. 572B Svetlana (2750, 275mA   ) 600W

----------


## RK4CI

> 


   ,      ,    .      ,       ?  ,         ,  .   71,   125 ...      500   .   .     ,     .  250  ,    .    .     ,  ,      ...
  1500  .    81,       2   71.   ,    3000 ...  ,    71,  2000,     . 2000-2500        .    .   3000   ,       ,   .     ...

----------


## KARRA

> -13  50 ut5ec  ,


 ...   ....        300 500     ....     ..  ....  2-3  811   ....  ROe                        ....    ....      .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

-46,  , 81-     21-28... 3000    -...
  -,    . -.    2--3-   811-   ...

----------


## RA4HTN

> AL-811H


   KARRA ,        ,   1800,    1500

----------


## RA4HTN

> 100.


,   .        300       645,     :Wink:

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## RA6FTN

3 45      .         45                 .         50  400       1.5    270  800v  400         .

----------


## Serg

> 50  400       1.5


  ,     "   SSB".  RTTY  CQ      .

----------


## KARRA

> 1800,    1500


1800    ....  !! 1650      .

----------


## KARRA

> "   ".   ,       ?


   .  ...     ....       .... 70     -80       - 5          ...                ....

----------

LY1SD, ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RA4HTN

> 1700


      1650   , 1800  .    ( ) -811   ,     -     -50...          ,

----------

.    15.      ,     .           -       .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163, tolstyk, Valery Gusarov

----------


## RA4HTN

-        ..           ,    30       (           ), ..      .  .     .
             ..     :Smile:

----------


## RA4HTN

,       ,      -  ,  ,      ,   ,   ,      ,      -   - -  .
     -   500  ...
 :Smile: ))

----------


## ra9sn

!      :-)            -74.   80 -74    ,    -34.        .       34.       :-)    ,  .    ,   ,  815,2000  .   25      -19   350 .  CW   .  ,   ,   CQ .        -43.        .     .  /          -74 ,   .           ,  .     .      .        .  -71   ,     :-)

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## piramida79

.    34-.-      .      ,  160 ,     ,     "".   SSB.

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163, Valery Gusarov

----------


## ra9sn

> , ..                ,     400


   -7.  100,     2000V   0.8     .    4 811.    .  1000   1     -19    4 811   75.  -50  .     , .     ,          :-)

----------


## ra9sn

> ,       .


 ,    .     . -43     1982-83  1995.      CW       :-).  ,   3000    1.5          

*  8 ():*




> ,      .


-7   .            , , .      .      :-)   .      .  ,    ,    .

----------

-?     ?  .

----------

UR5QOP

----------


## Eugene163

> ,    .     . -43     1982-83  1995.      CW       :-).  ,   3000    1.5


             / ?
   ...

----------

Alex rw9wt, UR5QOP

----------


## ra9sn

> (RK4CI) - 1-71,  2500   .
> P.S.  -43  3000    (    )     1,5    1-  (        ).


      .     .        .      . 
 -34-43  2000   350   .   ,    .   CW,  SSB        :-)

----------

Eugene163

----------

.

----------


## RK4CI

> , :4-50,4-811,4645,2-13,2-71,-80,-81.


 .   50   71.  , 2*13, 2* 71,  80,  81.    .     .        ,  ,    ...




> .


 .  ,  ...



> (   )   .


     .  ,  ,   .

----------

DL8SP

----------


## ra9sn

> .   50   71.  , 2*13, 2* 71,  80,  81.    .     .        ,  ,    ...


!!! :-)   -81  ,    80   . 
-102   -5       .   . 3,5 7,0 1.2 14, 21 1 28 0,8 0.9
  CQ   .    .  .    -71,-13  -80-81    . 
 ,    ""    :-)       .       :-)

----------

Eugene163, UR5QOP

----------


## ra9sn

.              .                .

----------


## RA4HTN

...
              ...   ,  ,      500 ,    1     :Smile: )
  RK4CI      500      -13  - ,   350-400  .   -81     -   .
         , .
          2    500  .

  -72, -11  ,      ,       , 50   85   -

----------


## RA4HTN

> 


  ,      .         ,  -81        -140,    -//
      -71  500       400     ,     .     1750,  0.4.

----------

.     -35  ,    ,    .   500.    ,   100. ,         .        .   -11   -71  .

----------


## RK4CI

> -72, -11


  ,   72          500 .    1500-1600,    500 ,     ,  20-25   .              . ,         . ,   ,   .




> 50   85   -


 ,   ,  300  ,  .      500    4* 50,  4*645,    700-800 ,     ,     "" . ,  ,   SSB,        .   .     .       ,   ,    30-40     ,         . ,       .    ,     ...

----------


## piramida79

,      ""  ,   .

----------

Eugene163, LY1SD, RD6LW, UR5QOP

----------


## KARRA

> .    , ,  811 .            811.


     ... ....     G-811a -10    1  !!!-50    720-730     .100   1200   (    -  !!)....  ???

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## RA4HTN

,              P.

----------

Eugene163, Serg

----------


## KARRA

.. 1200    1800   1650    10           ..      700      .... 300    ...     !!
    HLA -300       2811         ....       ...
     50  .(        )....     .....   ...    !!        !!1

----------


## 2009

:Super: 
  -50...

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 2009

"       ...  ?" () :Razz: 
     ,    .
---------
...  , .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 2009

,        3. ...     3   .      6  ,            700.

*  7 ():*

.       (    3    )  ,          .    ,   3   28  ,    10      .
         -,   -,    

,  /,     -....

----------

RA4HTN

----------

Serg, Valery Gusarov,

----------


## piramida79

,,   4- 600 ,    ,  ,     ...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> !


   ... ::::  ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 240

> - http://www.cqham.ru/pa12_41.htm


  ,    :Razz: .    !.  ,      .   ,        , ,     .   ,   ,  ,          .,

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Serg

> -50...


,  136   ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## 2009

,        3000  50...
- ,       ...   ,   .

*  8 ():*

 :Razz: 
..  645        ,   -50 ?    ?
       ... 500  ?

----------


## rw3abw

> ...        ...  ...
> ----------
>  - http://www.cqham.ru/pa12_41.htm
> 
> *  9 ():*
> 
> ..  ...  ,     ,  ...   .
>    ,     ,        !


 -   !
 RW3ABW.73!

*  5 ():*




> - http://cxema.my1.ru/publ/usiliteli_m...pu/94-1-0-4515


 ,    -  !
RW3ABW.73!

----------


## rw3abw

> ,    ( ,   ) ""  ,    600   -    -     14 .        1200 . , ,     ,   R  -  -50   "" ...


    . Ua=300B Ia=1.65A   P=230  7.0,     100  28.
 ,    .
     ,   .
   ? 
     !

RW3ABW.73!

----------


## 2009

...  ,4 -50...500  28...
    ...
http://ra1ohx.ru/publ/skhemy_radiolj..._vt/12-1-0-352
  - http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1276793630     !
    -  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=14026

----------


## 2009

> ,    ?


 ,         .

  ,   -    , ..   ...       .
------------
 ,   -50  !  3  4       500   ,       .  ,    ...
-------------
RA4HTN,     ,       :Crazy:

----------


## 2009

LY1SD
 ?
 .

----------

UR5QOP

----------


## piramida79

4 -50    360   1000 .  . 2 645   350   500-600 .   600,     . , , ,  R

----------


## piramida79

SSB

*  5 ():*

 .   5-   .  ,  .       .200     "".    ""   ,         .

----------


## RV3RF

-50 -- -    
-  ,  ?

----------


## RV3RF

> 50-    .  .100, 4-  360   .  ,   -    ,    1200 -  .  ,  -  1 .


    ,-  -- -81..

----------

piramida79

----------


## Eugene163

> - http://cxema.my1.ru/publ/usiliteli_m...pu/94-1-0-4515


    ...       .  ?       !

----------


## uy4iz

http://om6bb.bab.sk/files/Koncove%20...ronkou0  001.pdf  6 50  900

----------

RA4HTN

----------

Serg, tomcat, UA9UDQ, UR5QOP

----------

> UL7NW     1500-1600    .  -       .


 ...    ?     4811.     1600 ,   600-650 ma,     150 ma.    .  .        ?       ?   ,    ,    ?       ?      .
  - . 
  - .



> KARRA ,        ,   1800,    1500


  !!! ...
,      ?
,  1800      1500  ? ?

----------


## Eugene163

> ...
>   -      -.   - .   ?
>      .     -  ...


      !
    .        /     ...

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## 2009

Eugene163 
  .   90    8 -50,     20....    ,      ,  ,  .   ... .
----------
      ̅ !  ,     ,  .   10000,     -43  20000 
  ,     ,    ?         100,      99%  .     100  300     ,        .


,    45  50   . .. ,   ,   - . 
    .   ,    1000,         븻      ,             . .. -50/-811 = 40/1.          .

----------


## Serg

> ....


  ,   ,   "".

 ,     -  ,      2   200 ,      ...

----------


## RA4HTN

> 2   200


  ,      2  ...    ,     ,        ,  ,      .
,         ,      ...      -11, -46

----------

Eugene163

----------

> ....   !!    ?


  79

*  8 ():*




> ,    ,      ...


       ...
     100 .      .
  ,         .     .         .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

. . .     ... :Embarassed:

----------


## UR6LCK



----------


## KARRA

> 645  27.200       200   FM 
> -400.   4-5


     2645       180   50  ....            ......        ...        !!!

----------

Donator

----------


## AlexanderT

> ...        !!!


- ,   ,         ,     . 
     ,         - ,          - ""  .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## KARRA

> - ,   ,         ,     .


                  ... 6   ..  80     ....       144   -  ....-    !

----------


## ra1qea

> 15-20          
>  645  27.200       200   FM 
> -400.   4-5 
>   -50  27  FM  300-320  4-5


    ,    !  2 ,     - 250 .... 270   28 .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## piramida79

> -50  27  FM  300-320  4-5


 ,     ?

      ?      .   .  100       .

----------

Eugene163, Serg

----------


## piramida79

?   350   -   , , . .

     -50.

----------


## UX1UX

³        FM !!!!
900   350-400    !

    -.   (    
)         SSB
    2000          
 -  SSB.      250-280

----------


## piramida79

-811 ,   -50.    ,  .

----------


## CHACK

> -71, 400-450    !


  ,        -71, -     ....

----------

> 


    .

----------


## UB3RBU

> 3- -50,      .


  :Wink:     ?

----------


## RA4HTN

1498 ? ,            IMD 32 dB or better

----------


## .

> - ,   ,         ,     . 
>      ,         - ,          - ""  .


     .      !!!
  ,  .       !          !!!      .          .  -71   ,      , + .   ,       . ::::            ? :::: 
  ?!  ::::       ,    .       !       .

----------

DL8SP, Eugene163, UN7GCE, UR5QOP

----------


## .

> - -5, ,   -71  .


                 .      !!!!




> ,   -71   ,


   .
  ,           (    )      .         .

----------


## .

.         .       -73,    .        .        ,    !

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UR7EY

> -71


  - ,  .



> 


  :
-13 - ,
-50 - ,  ,
-46 - ,
-5 - ,  .
        - .
 - ,            -    .

----------


## R3MM

> ...       "-" ?


    ,           . 
   ,         ,   .  ::::

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> ,   -      45  .


   ...    ,     ?

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

> ...


    ,    ,    ,  ... ,       .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> ,    ,    ,  ... ,       .


   ...    ,        ...

,    , ...

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ew6cc

45            
                    90

----------


## RU0ANX

-71. 

 300   2000       .... ?
   ?

----------


## RU0ANX

> SSB  W   350     2200V...
> 
>    ,  ,       .


 .

----------


## Relav

> ,     ?


     .         .           .    .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## piramida79

> o shaman507   500wt    ...http://www.dc9dz.de/de/6pack.html


      6-   21,0-24,0-28,0  800 . , ?

----------


## ua4sz

,     71  13?
  :   ,         -              .   -        0,01.

----------


## Serg

> 6-   21,0-24,0-28,0  800 . , ?


   ,       , 800 SSB (   500-550)      "-",   . 
   ,     50      5 .    ,    ,  , 50    .
 ,        -  ,    , ,         50   .


 ,   4      24-28       ,  ,  ,      .     . ..      ,    , ..       ,    1. 

  6     -  Roe       1 ( 6   ,    1  ).

 ,    -50  ...

----------


## LZ1KH

> 6-   21,0-24,0-28,0  800 . , ?


 :
"     ,  ,  271  281     28.
 .   3,  471, 481."
http://www.cqham.ru/HiFi_Contester_EX8A.htm

----------


## 240

> N     n .


   .      .    ,    .(     :Razz: )      ,        ,     -,     (  ) ,      - .  ,     -   .     ,      ,      .      , -  .  ,       ,   .   .      .

----------


## R3MM

> .   3,  4 71, 4 81


     ,          ?

----------

-15  .

----------



----------

6 - 6,6  

 
 1,37  

 2- 
 300  

 1-  
 100 - 0  

,  
 200  

,  
 3  

 
 0,24  

 2- 
 40  

 1- 
 10  

 
 12  

 
 112,5  

  ()
 30  

 
 200  

 
  -60  +100  



      .       2- ,   .

----------


## CHACK

> -15  .


     , -      . :Wink: 

 -46 , -     500     ... :Razz:

----------

